# Afraid of tomorow



## Me and myself (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been really down today...  
I'm trying to forget my ex gf since she broke up, one month ago. 
I've analysed my mistakes in the relation and have been working on them. I analysed them objectively, without any partiality from my side and humblly accepted them. 
Some days I feel better than others but every night I'm so scared that the next day might be a hard one, when those memories come to my mind to put me down.
I've been away from every contact with her and (from my past relations experience, I always knew it would be like this) that was an hard choice. 
The hardest part of it is the fact that she didn't called me back for the last 2 weeks and, apparently, has been going out with my best friend (just friends as far as I know). 
I could not avoid the expectations and, secretly, I always hoped she might call me. 
I always told her, if we broke up, I would probably go away from her sight so she probably is making my task easier. 
She wanted us to be friends but I simply can't bear it while I have feellings for her. 
And my best friend...if he continues to go out with her, just his presence near me makes remember her ans imagine that they getting more that friends each day passes. And I'm seeing myself walking away from him too.  
I'm stuck agains't the wall and really don't know what to do. This has been so hard that I wish I never had met her.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Affraid of tomorow*

i'm sorry you're having such a difficult time. one month isn't really all that long. it's going to take a little time. try not to be hard on yourself. if she broke up with you all it means is that the two of you weren't the right fit for each other, for whatever reason. it doesn't mean you've done anything wrong (from your previous post, it sounds like you were very caring, except she didn't see it). :hug:


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2007)

You will always hope and that is good but dont come to a standstill,time is a wonderfull thing it heals mostly every thing.
My first wife left me because she could not have children and the second one because she could not handel the children[babies],but live goes on.you will never forget your first love but learn to live with it.You can decide to go on liveing and find your true love later on or she can come back but if you stop living she never will come back.Believe me it do get better specially if your still young.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 20, 2007)

> I'm stuck agains't the wall and really don't know what to do.



Some people say that the best way to get over it is to start dating again, finding new people to interact with.  (The problem, however, is that one may be more desperate while feeling lovesick and willing to "settle.")


----------

